# Fixed rate mortgage



## misstealeaf (18 Apr 2020)

I’m currently on a fixed rate with AIB. Have 3 years left. Requested break cost few weeks back and it’s not really beneficial to break and re fix at the lower rate.
My question is what do you think will happen if/when my mortgage is written down by 12%. Do u think it’ll essentially break the interest rate and I’ll have an option of a different rate?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Apr 2020)

That is too complex.

You will have to wait for the announcement and work it out after that.

Brendan


----------



## misstealeaf (18 Apr 2020)

Ok thanks Brendan.


----------

